
Show HN: Easy way to explain code architecture to new hires - kossnocorp
https://codecrumbs.io/
======
andreshb
Is there a way to use it or this is just a waiting list?

~~~
bliashenko
We are putting demo setup together and soon it will be available to try out.
Please subscribe to get notified once it’s ready.

